# Hedy Lamarr: la actriz que inventó el “wireless”



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2015)

*Hedy Lamarr: la actriz que inventó el “wireless”*


​
Fue una estrella de Hollywood, que dedicaba las noches a desarrollar un sistema de salto de frecuencias de comunicación.
Fue la inventora de un precursor del WiFi, que de día interpretaba a Dalila bajo la dirección de Cecil B. DeMille.
Fue la esposa de un judío que vendía armas a Hitler y Mussolini.
Fue la emigrante que contó a las autoridades de EE.UU. todo lo que sabía sobre el armamento de las potencias del Eje.
Todo eso fue Hedy Lamarr, un personaje digno de una novela de John Le Carré y de cuyo nacimiento ahora se cumplen 100 años.

En 1933, año de la película Ecstasy, en la que se desnudaba por completo y que la lanzó a la fama de la mano del escándalo, la actriz austríaca Hedy Kiesler se casó con su primer marido, el magnate Fritz Mandl, “que suministraba armamento ilegal a los gobiernos fascistas de Europa”, explica a OpenMind Stephen Michael Shearer, biógrafo de la actriz y autor de Beautiful: The Life of Hedy Lamarr. La relación no fue ideal. “Era una esposa trofeo a la que se le negaba la vida social sin su marido; su carrera se estancó”, señala el biógrafo.

Hedy escapó de su marido y emigró a EEUU, reanudando su carrera en Hollywood en 1937. Con su nuevo nombre, Hedy Lamarr, la actriz de deslumbrante belleza se convirtió en una gran estrella. Pero tras su imagen pública rutilante, Lamarr escondía algo más.
En Viena había escuchado las conversaciones sobre armas y sistemas de comunicaciones que su marido mantenía con los líderes de la Europa fascista. Y cuando se fue, se llevó lo que sabía para ponerlo a disposición del país que la acogió.

Un día Lamarr conoció al compositor y pianista George Antheil, un pionero de la música mecanizada y la sincronización automática de instrumentos.
Juntos pensaron en aplicar el principio de la pianola a los torpedos dirigidos por radio; es decir, emplear rollos de papel perforado para que la frecuencia de la comunicación fuera saltando entre 88 valores distintos (el número de teclas del piano) según una secuencia que solo podrían conocer quienes poseyeran una clave.
Eso impediría que el sistema fuera interceptado.
La patente se publicó el 11 de agosto de 1942 con el número 2.292.387, bajo el título Sistema de comunicación secreta.




​
Sin embargo, el sistema de Antheil y Lamarr no fue explotado de inmediato.
Para Shearer, esto se debió a dos razones: “Primero y más importante, el gobierno no entendió o no conceptualizó entonces la comunicación inalámbrica”.
Pero según el autor, el segundo motivo obedecía al perfil inusual de la inventora. “Posiblemente el invento fue aparcado porque se consideraba a Lamarr la chica más guapa del mundo y debemos tener en cuenta que en esa época nadie tomaba en serio a una mujer bella en cuestiones intelectuales”.
Anthony Loder, hijo de su tercer matrimonio, apunta a OpenMind que ella nunca pretendió ganar dinero con su invención, que entregó a la marina estadounidense. “Hedy se adelantó a su tiempo en 20 años”, añade el hijo de la actriz.

Por fin, la invención de Antheil y Lamarr sería aprovechada dos decenios más tarde, después de que en 1959 Antheil falleciera y la patente expirara sin llegar a producir un solo dólar.
“En los 60, la patente se utilizó para desarrollar comunicaciones militares inalámbricas para misiles guiados. Y esto llevaría, juntamente con la invención de los teléfonos móviles, al fundamento de todas las comunicaciones inalámbricas que conocemos hoy, como el WiFi”, detalla Shearer.

Para la inventora y actriz, en cambio, el futuro no sería tan prometedor.
Después de la guerra, su carrera cinematográfica entró en declive. 
Sus años más oscuros llegaron a partir de la década de 1960, cuando llegó a ser acusada de robo en tiendas.
Tampoco su labor como inventora fue reconocida hasta después de su muerte, en el año 2000.
Desde 2005 su cumpleaños, el 9 de noviembre, está señalado como el Día del Inventor en los países de habla germana (Austria, Suiza y Alemania).
Y en mayo de 2014, Lamarr y Antheil fueron incorporados al Inventors Hall of Fame de EE UU. 

La reivindicación de su figura ha dado lugar a nuevas obras sobre su apasionante vida, como la novela gráfica de Trina Robbins Hedy Lamarr and a Secret Communication System o el libro Hedy’s Folly: The Life and Breakthrough Inventions of Hedy Lamarr, del ganador del Pulitzer Richard Rhodes.
Por su parte, Loder adelanta que prepara un libro sobre su madre y que colabora en una película biográfica destinada a ver la luz en 2015.

​


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 20, 2015)

La verdad, habiendo estudiado que el internet se creo en 1963 como medio de comunicación durante la Guerra Fría (y hay que ver lo que tardo en estar en manos civiles, como otros tantos inventos, como el GNC creado durante la 2GM). Este otro dato ni me lo imaginaba, y hasta me sorprende que sea anterior al mismo internet
Bueno, todos los días se aprende algo nuevo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 21, 2015)

Hola a todos , lo proprio Tesla tenia mucho respecho y sabia de la "superioridad" de las mujeres   .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## killereduardo (Feb 1, 2016)

hellfire4 dijo:


> La verdad, habiendo estudiado que el internet se creo en 1963 como medio de comunicación durante la Guerra Fría (y hay que ver lo que tardo en estar en manos civiles, como otros tantos inventos, como el GNC creado durante la 2GM). Este otro dato ni me lo imaginaba, y hasta me sorprende que sea anterior al mismo internet
> Bueno, todos los días se aprende algo nuevo.




¿Qué es GNC,? Yo se que pude parecer una pregunta burda, pero ya lo busqué en google y sólo dice que es GNC como automoviles.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2016)

killereduardo dijo:


> ¿Qué es GNC,? Yo se que pude parecer una pregunta burda, pero ya lo busqué en google y sólo dice que es GNC como automoviles.



*GNC* : *G*as *N*atural *C*omprimido

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_natural_comprimido


----------

